# Cool Snails that don't eat plants? (Guy with no plants in his tank) :(



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey everyone just wondering if anyone knows of cool snails that can be kept in an aquarium with plants without eating them,right now I have apple snails golf ball size and they are ferocious plat eaters thanks.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

which kind of apple snail have you got? Pomacea diffusa ( or mystery which come in puple/blue/yellow/black coloured ones only eat dead rotten leaves unless there is nothing else to eat) pomacea cana which grows to peach size (carmel or bright yellow) will devour a planted tank


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

marko said:


> Hey everyone just wondering if anyone knows of cool snails that can be kept in an aquarium with plants without eating them,right now I have apple snails golf ball size and they are ferocious plat eaters thanks.


Any of the Nerite snails should be no trouble at all, Zebras, Thorny snails etc.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya I have those ones yellowish they are getting huge, bigger than golf balls now I was hoping to go with another large size snail the bigger the better .


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

That explains it sounds like you have canas.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

i have two zebra nerites from IPU, they look great and dont reproduce like crazy and they dont eat any plants.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 4 horned nerites, they keep my glass sparkling clean and don't touch the plants. The only downside is sometimes they go a little crazy with the egg laying (but they won't hatch in fresh)


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Marko,

I have plenty of Japanese trapdoor snails (viviparidae) if you're still on the lookout. They're smaller, slower moving and (to be frank) not as attractive as the apple snail family, but they never touch the plants - and they're excellent with the algae!

Just drop me a PM.

- Ben


----------

